# windows 7 64 oder 32 oder x86



## Justin Bieber (28. August 2009)

ich habe folgenden pc:

http://www.sysprofile.de/id98422


welches system soll ich nehmen 64,32 bit oder x86(???)




für antworten bedanke ich mich im vorraus

mfg
StormraidR


----------



## Operator (28. August 2009)

Link funzt nicht

Ich würde 64 bit nehmen weil wenn du /solltest du mehr als 3.2 gb ram haben bringt das was

waren 32bit und 86x nicht das gleiche


----------



## Kaktus (28. August 2009)

Alles ist X86 

Ich würde mittlerweile auf kein 32bit OS mehr zurück greifen. Grade da 4GB Ram mittlerweile Standard sind, Grafikkarten mittlerweile auch immer mehr V-Ram bekommen welchen man ja von Adressierbaren Bereich eines 32bit OS abziehen muss, bremst man sich dann künstliche aus wenn man 4GB Ram mit einer 1GB Grafikkarte koppelt und dann nur 3GB oder weniger von seinem Ram tatsächlich nutzen kann.


----------



## R4Z3R (28. August 2009)

ja ich hätte  64 bit genommen da wie schon gesagt du sonst leistung verlierst .


----------



## Justin Bieber (28. August 2009)

ich hab zurzeit 2 gb ram

aber ich will eh aufrüsten

maus und tastatur hab ich schon 
jetzt kommt noch der bildschirm (synchmaster)

und dan ne 1 TB Barracuda wo das besagte windows 7 draufsoll

danach kann ich ja direkt 4 gb ram holen


----------



## ghostadmin (28. August 2009)

Wenn du 4 GB RAM oder mehr hast dann natürlich x64 aka 64 bit.


----------



## Ahab (28. August 2009)

Operator schrieb:


> waren 32bit und 86x nicht das gleiche



x86 ist ein befehlssatz und vom namen her an die ersten intelprozessoren angelehnt. x86 wird nur häufig als synonym für "32 bit" gebraucht. eigentlich richtig ist 32 bit


----------



## Justin Bieber (28. August 2009)

aso...


----------



## Isengard412 (30. August 2009)

Ich bin auch für 64 bit...früher als 64 bit noch nicht so verbreitet war musste man noch überlegen, ob auch alle Treiber da sind etc. aber jetzt ist ja eig alles, das einigermaßen aktuell ist 64 bit kompatibel.


----------



## ole88 (30. August 2009)

64bit definitiv ja denn das ist und wird die zukunft werden. 32bit wird sterben mit windows 7


----------



## A3000T (1. September 2009)

Kommt drauf an, was du mit dem Rechner anstellen möchtest. Wenn du auch mal ein älteres Spiel spielen willst, dann mach um die 64Bit Version nen Bogen, sonst darfst du noch mit Virtualisierung oder Emulator rumhampeln. Manche alten Spiele haben nämlich 16Bit Code in den Installern und diese lassen sich dann nicht mehr ausführen, das Spiel also nicht mehr installieren. Ansonsten gibts aber eigentlich nix, was gegen 64Bit spricht. Wobei ich mich frag wofür ichs zur Zeit brauche. Ich hab auch 4GB im Rechner, aber ob da nun 4GB oder 3,5GB genutzt werden macht den Bartel auch nicht fett.


----------



## Mosed (1. September 2009)

Das müssen aber sehr alte Spiele sein, die nicht laufen. Ich kenne bis jetzt nur Railroad Tycoon 3 mit aktuellem Patch, was nicht auf 64bit läuft. mit älterem Patch läuft es auch.


----------



## kelevra (1. September 2009)

Definitiv 64bit.

RAM und VRAM werden immer mehr. Zudem werden die höheren zur Verfügung stehenden Ressourcen gerade von Spielen, aber auch von anderen aufwendigen Anwendungen auch genutzt.

Allerdings verlierst du keine Leistung, wie manch einer schon behauptet hat. Der nicht adressierbare RAM steht dir einfach nicht zur Verfügung.

Softwaretechnisch bringt ein 64 bit System keine nachteile mit sich, ausser dass 16 bit Programme nur mit Umständen lauffähig sind (aber davon gibts ja nimmer so viele  )

@A3000T


> ..., aber ob da nun 4GB oder 3,5GB genutzt werden macht den Bartel auch nicht fett.



EIn 32 bit System kann ~3,5 GB RAM adressieren, wovon nur noch 2,5 GB übrig bleiben wenn du 1 GB VRAM abziehst. Sicherlich kommt man auch damit noch aus.

Nur bin ich einfach der Meinung, dass wenn man schon die heute üblichen 4GB RAM hat, diese auch sinnvoll nutzen sollte.


----------



## Mosed (1. September 2009)

kelevra schrieb:


> EIn 32 bit System kann ~3,5 GB RAM adressieren, wovon nur noch 2,5 GB übrig bleiben wenn du 1 GB VRAM abziehst. Sicherlich kommt man auch damit noch aus.



Ist ein hartnäckiges Gerücht. Aber der VRam reduziert nicht 1:1 den Adressraum des PCs. Er wird reduziert, ja.

Crossfire mit Grakas, die je 1 GiB haben, gibt es auch mit 32bit Systemen - und die haben nicht nur noch 1,5 GiB Ram über.

Sonst müsste auch jeder mit einem 32bit OS und 512 MiB Graka, maximal 3 GiB Ram nutzen können. Stimmt aber auch nicht.


Ich wünsche mir immer noch mal nen Test von PCGH dazu. Ein paar Redakteure meinten in irgendeinem Thema nur mal nebenbei, dass das Gerücht nicht stimmt. Wäre aber mal interessant was aktuelles zu lesen.

Gibt es hier welche mit 1 GiB Graka oder noch mehr und nem 32bit OS? Wieviel Ram könnt ihr nutzen? Vista zeigt ja immer alles an, selbst wenn es 8 GiB sind seit SP1 (wie siehts im Taskmanager aus? - wird da irgendwo das real nutzbare angezeigt?), aber XP dürfte ja das nutzbare direkt anzeigen.


----------



## kelevra (1. September 2009)

@Elementdrache

Ist ein interessanter Aspekt. Mich würde es auch mal interessieren, wieviel RAM schlussendlich nutzbar ist, wieviel der nutzbare RAM durch VRAM reduziert wird. Es muss doch irgendeine Gesetzmäßigkeit geben?!

Wobei ich denke, dass sich zukünftig durch die immer größere Verbreitung von 64 bit Systemen diese Diskussion erübrigen wird.


----------

